# FTP-Benutzer angelegt - aber nicht im richtigen Web



## Feanwulf (4. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vorgestern einen neuen Benutzer angelegt:

Benutzer: utopic.de-ftpupload

dieser Benutzer ist im Web utopic.de zugeordnet. Allerdings ist dieser Benutzer nicht im richtigen USER Verzeichnis in dem WEB zu finden, sondern in einem ganz anderem WEB.

Woran kann das liegen? Kann ich den Benutzer einfach verschieben?

Grüße,
Patric


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2009)

Lösche den User, warte ein paar Minuten, leere den papierkorb und lege einen neuen User im richtigen web an.


----------

